# Made a few discoveries!!



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well i got home yesterday after a night at work and descided to have a few shots at random things in the back yard using my latest BB shooter. Well i just couldn't put the little fork down, its too much fun!! Then one of the theraband blue bands started to tear so i went upstairs to make a few more sets up, i pulled a few different colours of theraband out and sat there thinking what to try next







then i got an idea!! Why not make this the fork that recycles any old bandsets







so i picked up a set Tex's field bands that were showing signs of wear at the pouch (after aloy of abuse) and cut them into useable bands, made up a few pouches and hey presto:

Heres 2 sets i made, i have enough for another 6 sets, i will keep retying them til they are to short for use!!









So now that i had it ready to roll again, i went outside and started tearing into a soup tin at ten yards and Wow these bands are awesome. I shot them over the chrony at 216fps with 8mm steel, ok not the most powerful but good for single tapered bands and plinking. (NB: these are still quicker than square elastic like on milbros when firing .44 lead)

Now i was pleased with these bands until after a few hundred shots my aim wasn't up to much, i tried everything, even taking a break. Then during that break i had an idea, the little magnet at the bottom that i use for picking fiddly BB's up with would save the day







so your probably wondering how...? Well i took a few more magnets that i use and started attaching them to the magnet on the bottom, like weights. It added the extra weight i needed to steady my aim and get back hitting tins. best of all it adjustable and it also makes for a neat little ammo carrier!!


































So two discoveries made by accident, you gotta love it when that happens









John-boy


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

cool


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking one!


----------

